# Old Guy, No Residency - Where do I go?



## TacEntry1 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've scoured the old posts and haven't found this one covered...

I'm 35 and live in a non-CS Central Mass town. Where can I get hired?

I own property and have a family so I'm not moving. 

I used to live and work in Boston as a City SPO back in the mid-nineties. I took the '97 and '99 CS exams and scored low enough not to get hired by BPD (low 90's). Was a white male NOT VET back then.

GWOT and the reserves, deployments have now made me a VET.

I have worked for a Fed LE agency for the past several years that does not allow outside P/T employment with any other LEA - So the whole "Get on as a R/I or Special somewhere then get on full-time at a non-CS PD" is out.

I'm willing to leave the Feds - and even take a $$ cut for awhile to get on with a decent CS PD.

The million $ question is: Who the hell can I get hired by?

Is there a list of CS PD's that will hire an over 32 yr old that does not require residency preference?

Any knowledgable input or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TacEntry1 (Nov 29, 2006)

I will clarify by saying that the age limit (32 yrs. old) PD's I'm aware of - thats posted on the CS test announcement poster - there are _110_ communities. But don't most or all of the PD's hire residents first?

Are there any (other than the T) out there that don't look at the applicant's residency as a hiring factor? Just at whos names they get and scores? :|


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Did you look at Northampton (non-cs), or UMASS Amherst?


----------



## TacEntry1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Both appear to be squared away PD's but they are non-CS... It has been my experience that most of the decent size non CS PD's want pretty much laterals only - or approved full time academy grads - of which, I am not. 
I feel my best shot is a CS PD that will accept a non-res over 32 guy...

...which 4 should I put on my dream sheet - that I won't be completely wasting my time with - b/c of my age and residency?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

TacEntry1 said:


> I feel my best shot is a CS PD that will accept a non-res over 32 guy...


Never mind a rabbit, that would be pulling an elephant out of the hat. Your best bet would probably be the Transit Police, but good luck with the commute.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Forget the transit police unless you are a Dvet with a 100 or a female of color that speaks 85 different laguages. Your only bet is to put down towns that tend to hire non residents because no one else will take the job that does not have the age limit, GOOD LUCK. I hate to tell ya, but you should realize that the only pds that you will be able to get on are non-civil service or colleges. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

I posted a list of the cities that will hire you after 32. It is pretty large. A Lynn Police detective told me that the age factor is going out the window in most cities and towns. If you can pass the physical, age will no longer be a factor. However, I find it a little hard to believe that Boston is going to start putting on 45 year old rookies. They had 50 year old guys going on in the early 90's and found they would be on for a few years then out on permanent disability.

I have been told that a few of the Cape Cod CS towns put on non residents because the cost of housing is so high they have a hard time attrating people ( the young people move out after HS or college because they can't afford to buy a house with the type of work that is available on the outer Cape)

Cambridge was a good bet at one time but they have been hiring laterals as of late.

Wish I had better news.

Good luck.


----------



## TacEntry1 (Nov 29, 2006)

I appreciate the honest opinions expressed... I'll give it a shot and see what happens but - as I thought it looks to be pretty much a pipe dream. I will go cry in my beer now.:-({|= 
</IMG>


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

You could always try to get a bill passed to be able to take the test, even if you're "too old." (see below)

*Chapter 108 of the Acts of 1999*
*AN ACT AUTHORIZING GERALD M. CULLEN TO TAKE THE CIVIL SERVICE EXAMINATION FOR THE POSITION OF FIREFIGHTER IN THE TOWN OF TEWKSBURY NOTWITHSTANDING THE MAXIMUM AGE REQUIREMENT.*

_Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows:_

Notwithstanding the provisions of any general or special law or rule or regulation to the contrary regulating the maximum age of applicants for appointment as firefighter, Gerald M. Cullen of the town of Tewksbury shall be eligible to take the next open competitive examination for appointment to the position of firefighter in said town of Tewksbury; provided, however, that he meets all other requirements, shall be eligible for certification and appointment to the fire department of said town of Tewksbury. 
Approved October 22, 1999.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

policelaborlaw.com said:


> You could always try to get a bill passed to be able to take the test, even if you're "too old." (see below)
> 
> *Chapter 108 of the Acts of 1999*
> *AN ACT AUTHORIZING GERALD M. CULLEN TO TAKE THE CIVIL SERVICE EXAMINATION FOR THE POSITION OF FIREFIGHTER IN THE TOWN OF TEWKSBURY NOTWITHSTANDING THE MAXIMUM AGE REQUIREMENT.*
> ...


Campaign donation anyone?

At that point *cough* become a deputy sheriff... *cough* or run for Sheriff.

Easy, easy, it was a joke damn it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

policelaborlaw.com said:


> You could always try to get a bill passed to be able to take the test, even if you're "too old." (see below)
> 
> *Chapter 108 of the Acts of 1999*
> *AN ACT AUTHORIZING GERALD M. CULLEN TO TAKE THE CIVIL SERVICE EXAMINATION FOR THE POSITION OF FIREFIGHTER IN THE TOWN OF TEWKSBURY NOTWITHSTANDING THE MAXIMUM AGE REQUIREMENT.*
> ...


----------

